# Rear line out jack not working



## Trap3d (Dec 6, 2008)

Hello!
Im using Asus P4V800D-X with an onboard AD1888 soundmax audio.
I had no problems with the rear audio jack untill my front panels audio jack got broken... Now i get no sound out of the rear jack even tough soundmax panels equalizer does show sound... and yes onboard audio is on in the BIOS as well as my Speakers are working and the front pannel is disconnected from the motherboard... This is quite frustrating so please could anyone help? Maybe a workaround?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Most likely, when the front panel jacks were damaged, the onboard audio chipset was damaged as well. They work or they don't, there isn't a way to turn them on/off. Try uninstalling any drivers/software listed in Add and Remove programs, reboot, and then reinstall the drivers. You could also try another set of speakers or headphones. Aside from that, I'd say it has failed. You could simply get an addon card if you have a free slot on the motherboard or get an USB external card.


----------



## Trap3d (Dec 6, 2008)

Does an USB audio adapter work for that? And also i dont believe the chipset might be broken... It wasnt a short circuit or anything like that the front jack simply got broken off by axident... I mannaged to get the jack back on but it didnt hold altough i did get sound for that moment... I believe it has something to do witht the front panel sensing altough i cant turn it off because i dont have realtek... I dont suppose i could install AC 97 drivers for an Asus motherboard?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You stated the front panel is disconnected from the motherboard, if so, then it can't be a "sensing" or Realtek issue.

You can try uninstalling/reinstalling the drivers. But I wouldn't expect that to have any impact.


----------



## Trap3d (Dec 6, 2008)

I already tried reinstalling the drivers, but that didn't work... Well anyhow i guess ill just have to buy an external card... Which one would you suggest?
Hama USB SOUNDCARD 5.1. SURROUND or Hama USB 7.1 Sound Card? I use a 2 speaker or a stereo headphone setting...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you using surround sound speakers(7.1)? 

If your just looking for a inexpensive setup how about a PCI card> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829118103


----------



## Trap3d (Dec 6, 2008)

I live in Latvia.. So it wouldn't be handy to also pay for shipping etc. And i would rather buy an external card - they're cheaper...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

An internal card will be cheaper. In any event, any basic Sound Blaster or even generic card will likely work just fine.


----------



## Trap3d (Dec 6, 2008)

i got the creative soundblaster audigy se so case closed...


----------

